# Game #9: Phoenix Suns (4-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (8-1) - 11/14



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 9:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/6:30PMPST
Where: Staples - Los Angeles, CA
TV: local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 103-89 Vs. Sacramento Kings *












*Los Angeles Lakers (8-1)

Starters: 






































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Lamar Odom | C Pau Gasol* 














*Phoenix Suns (4-4) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I like the picture of hedo... the lightning really accents his mustache.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

56-53, Suns at the half.

Haven't watched. But we're on fire from outside (12-20). Jrich and Frye are combined 7/10. 


Jrich 18 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assists, stl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. Jrich is torching them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Course, I start watching, the lead gets trimmed down.


92-84, Suns at the end of 3.


Jrich 34 pts (13-17), 7 rebs, 3 assists. 7/9 from 3. Suns are 19/30 overall.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

104-100, Suns 4:55 left. LA has a chance to cut it down to 2 or 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

112-109, Suns 53.7 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Turk drills long 3. Suns set franchise record in 3 pters with 22.


115-109, Suns 34.7 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 121, Lakers 116*



Jrich 35 pts (13-20), 8 rebs, 3 assists, 3 stls.

Nash 21 pts, (6-11), 13 assists


Suns 22/40 from 3 pt land.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was unexpected.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That was insaaaane. Lol, of all the losses I penciled in for them this month, I thought this was a sure one. This team is going to shoot itself in and out of games, which means they're going to give us fans a heart attack at some point >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All they need is someone ANYONE to rebound the effing ball and the Suns are an elite team! It's just pathetic. If the Suns can limit the offensive rebounds, their first shot defense is excellent, better than it has been in years, but the second, third, fourt even fifth chances are killing them!


----------

